# My Youtube Presentation on Jessye Norman



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I used to be really obsessed with Jessye Norman and just recorded a talk for Youtube that I plan to do for my Toastmaster Cllub on Saturday. My musical examples are of her singing negro spirituals, including her baritone rendition of Amazing Grace at a rock concert:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I've done 25 opera speeches at Toastmasters and Jessye Norman was the only one that got applause for the artist from the audience.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I've done 25 opera speeches at Toastmasters and Jessye Norman was the only one that got applause for the artist from the audience.


She had enormous presence.


----------

